# Lamb Can't Get Milk



## MTMiller (Feb 15, 2021)

Last Wednesday one of our ewes had a hard birth, breech lamb(died). Twin lived -- he was able to gain half a pound in the first 24 hours and quit gaining at that point and also is no longer able to get milk from the ewe. I can get under there and get milk -- so we'll be milking her, and bottle feeding it to him. We've been treating her with penicillin every other day, banamine and Dex every 48. What can we do to help her get he milk down into her teat gland for the lamb? He gets under her and gives it his best try for a long time, he is very vigorous. I have to work for about 2 minutes to get any milk flowing but once I do its a wonderous flow...help.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 15, 2021)

Oxytocin will help with the milk letdown.  The dex will cause her to dry up.  I realize it helps with swelling, but it is counter productive to milk production.  I am not sure of the dose for a ewe.... we use 1/2 cc in the milk vein of a cow for let down... more for IM use.  Call the vet for the oxy and dosage... I am assuming that you have a good relationship with your vet since you are using banamine and dex.....


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 15, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Oxytocin will help with the milk letdown.  The dex will cause her to dry up.  I realize it helps with swelling, but it is counter productive to milk production.  I am not sure of the dose for a ewe.... we use 1 cc in the milk vein of a cow for let down... more for IM use.  Call the vet for the oxy and dosage... I am assuming that you have a good relationship with your vet since you are using banamine and dex.....


I was not aware of that response to the dex! She was being given the dex to help her come around as we thought the first three days we were going to lose her(hard pull delivery). As soon as we started administering the dex she perked up and began eating/drinking -- which she had done none of before administration.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 15, 2021)

I would draw the milk down by hand first and then bring the hungry lamb along to start suckling once the milk is flowing.
I'm assuming that you are treating mastitis in which case a penicillin alone may not be effective. Over here we use at  penicillin and streptomycin mix , for more effective Draxin (tulathromycin)
I'd also buy or make some formula for him to top him up.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 16, 2021)

Try massaging her udder with castor oil....it removes inflammation and brings more blood to the area, hastening healing and improving function.  I agree with Sheepshape....if you are milking anyway, make sure the lamb is part of the process.  The more he is there, nursing while you massage milk down, the more likely they will retain some kind of bond and the more likely she will let milk down for him.


----------

